# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  pfingsten

## dirt-jumper

ist am pfingst wochenende also den nächsten sa.so.evtl. noch mo. die mi. was los am geißkopf oder in linz o. wien leogang oder so da hab ich ned weit hin

----------


## freakazoid

geplant glaub ich nix aber i bin vielleicht geisskopf

----------


## dirt-jumper

jo war scho cool wenn sich noch mehr finden weil ich komm freitag abend von frankreich zurück und dann könnt ich sa. in der früh schon dort sein

----------


## mike0h

Bin wahrscheinlich am Samstag am Geißkopf.

----------


## dirt-jumper

jo dann sehen wir uns vielleicht wer a sach

----------


## v1per

wennts nach linz kommts sagt sas vorher

----------


## dirt-jumper

wahrscheinlich komm ich nach waldsassen zur meisterschaft

----------

